# Advice needed: American student spending summer in Munich



## Conrad1 (Jun 28, 2014)

I am looking for some help. I will be spending the summer in Munich studying the culture and language. I am just beginning my search for a place to live. So right now, I have no preconceptions about what district I want to be in, what I will pay, and so on.
What advice can you offer? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It's a little difficult to answer without a sense of your budget and basic requirements. Are you looking for a luxury penthouse, a furnished bedroom in a shared student flat, or a good place to pitch a tent?


----------



## Conrad1 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Housing*

I am in the exploratory phase. I don't have a lot of money, but I definitely don't want to pitch a tent Please help me narrow down the choices available. My goals are really very simple. I just want to soak-in Munich, meet some people, and practice German. I don't need luxury that's for sure, but I would like a private place to call home.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you don't have a lot of money and it's only for a short while, I suggest trying to find a 'wohngemeinschaft' where you share the property (& costs) with others. 
Some are available for short periods as well, but be warned that Munich has some of the highest rental prices in Germany.
Also, use the 'search' function above to find other threads about it, as we have discussed living in Munich many times in the past.
Take a look here for a start:
WG München : WG Zimmer Angebote in München


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

A sublet room (e.g. in a WG) in Munich costs €400-600/month, but places are rare and most landlords are not interested in short-term arrangements (not worth their trouble). If you find a place in this price range, count yourself lucky and grab it immediately!
Furnished short-term (serviced) rooms cost about double of a sublet room. On a tight budget you might be better off staying in a traveller's hostel dorm for €25/night (sometimes incl. breakfast).
Pitching a tent is the only cheaper option, at €12/night. Or you could sleep under a bridge with the homeless ...


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It's been a few years since I've been in that demographic, but the advice might still stand. You could look for an "Auf Zeit" rental to sublet a student's room while they're away for the summer. I'm not sure the best method to do this - probably not Craigslist. Do some digging, contact the universities, etc. Are you "studying" in some sort of program - if so, contact them for advice - or just planning to hang out?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Conrad1 said:


> I am looking for some help. I will be spending the summer in Munich studying the culture and language. I am just beginning my search for a place to live. So right now, I have no preconceptions about what district I want to be in, what I will pay, and so on.
> What advice can you offer? Any advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


Shall I google for you?


----------

